# fehler beim starten von eclipse



## mayer (10. Aug 2005)

Ich kann in mein Eclipse nicht einsteigen. Das letzte als es zu starten ging habe ich irgendeinen Programmierfehler gemacht und als ich dann das nächste mal in Eclipse einsteigen wollte ging es nicht mehr und auch JBoss meldet mir dadurch einen Fehler.
*
Eclipse Fehlermeldung:*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
An error has occured. See the log file c:\Programme\Eclipse\configuration\1123656695312.log
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Log-File:*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
!SESSION Aug 10, 2005 08:51:35.640
eclipse.buildId=unknown
java.version=1.3.1_01
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_AT

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Aug 10, 2005 08:51:35.640
!MESSAGE Error registering XML parser services.
!STACK 0
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.xml.parsers.SAXParserFactory
	at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.registerEndorsedXMLParser(EclipseAdaptor.java:272)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseAdaptor.frameworkStart(EclipseAdaptor.java:253)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SystemBundleActivator.start(SystemBundleActivator.java:61)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:958)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:954)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:553)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:477)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.launch(StartLevelManager.java:243)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.SystemBundle.resume(SystemBundle.java:166)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.launch(Framework.java:425)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.OSGi.launch(OSGi.java:51)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:216)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:127)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:185)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:704)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:688)

!ENTRY initial@reference:file:c:/Programme/Eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.0.2/ 0 0 Aug 10, 2005 08:51:35.796
!MESSAGE FrameworkEvent.ERROR
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.core.runtime.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:975)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:421)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:366)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:999)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:577)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:186)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventThread.run(EventThread.java:104)
Root exception:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/xml/sax/SAXException
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.startRegistry(PlatformActivator.java:143)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator.start(PlatformActivator.java:65)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:958)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:954)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:421)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:366)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:999)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:577)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:186)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventThread.run(EventThread.java:104)

!ENTRY initial@reference:file:c:/Programme/Eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.update.configurator_3.0.0/ 0 0 Aug 10, 2005 08:51:35.812
!MESSAGE FrameworkEvent.ERROR
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.update.configurator.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:975)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:421)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:366)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:999)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:577)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:186)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventThread.run(EventThread.java:104)
Root exception:
java.lang.Exception: Cannot initialize the Update Configurator
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.initialize(ConfigurationActivator.java:93)
	at org.eclipse.update.internal.configurator.ConfigurationActivator.start(ConfigurationActivator.java:71)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:958)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:954)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:937)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:421)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.resume(AbstractBundle.java:366)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.Framework.resumeBundle(Framework.java:999)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.resumeBundles(StartLevelManager.java:577)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.incFWSL(StartLevelManager.java:488)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.doSetStartLevel(StartLevelManager.java:273)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.StartLevelManager.dispatchEvent(StartLevelManager.java:444)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventManager.dispatchEvent(EventManager.java:186)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.eventmgr.EventThread.run(EventThread.java:104)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi Aug 10, 2005 08:51:35.812
!MESSAGE Startup error
!STACK 1
java.lang.IllegalStateException: Bundle initial@reference:file:c:/Programme/Eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.core.runtime_3.0.2/ [1] is not active.
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.ensureBundlesActive(EclipseStarter.java:303)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.startup(EclipseStarter.java:227)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:127)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:185)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:704)
	at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:688)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*JBoss-Fehlermeldung:*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedClassVersionError: org/jboss/Mai
n (Unsupported major.minor version 48.0)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass0(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kann mir jemand helfen??

_edit: titel angepasst!_


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Aug 2005)

abstichtlich version 1.3 ?

ruf eclipse mal mit dem parameter 

-vm <pfad zum sdk>\bin\javaw.exe  

auf


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Aug 2005)

geht aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht, weil in der 1.3er die xml libs nicht dabei sind


----------



## mayer (10. Aug 2005)

_*Danke vielmals hat funktioniert !!!*_   :applaus:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Aug 2005)

> geht aber wahrscheinlich auch nicht, weil in der 1.3er die xml libs nicht dabei sind



ich behaupte mal, dass JAVA_HOME falsch gesetzt ist 

aber mayer bedankt sich immer so nett *tätschel* ;D


----------



## thE_29 (11. Aug 2005)

Wenn ECLIPSE nicht explizit JAVA_HOME braucht, ist diese Variable nicht notwendig um einen stabilen Lauf von Java zu gewährleisten!!


Wie schon des öfteren erwähnt ist JAVA_HOME in den meisten Fällen unnötig und dient meistens nur ServerProgrammen oder ähnlichem (die meist sowieso unter Linux laufen.. => daher wird der obere Fehler nichts mit JAVA_HOME zu tun haben)


----------

